# forced sewer main



## Extreme-home (Jul 12, 2008)

bidding on a forced sewer main job and the specs are a lil off then normal
they are requiring 2" cts 200 psi main 1 1/4 inch cts 200 psi to the curbstop
it is a grinder pump system for 13 townhouses my question to the masses is cant find a 2x2x1 1/4 tee for lats to curbstops have to make them?

also this is connecting to a stubbed out 4 inch gravity main any suggestions to make a good connection to main with 2' cts


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

cts= copper tubing size? can't get pvc in cts... poly tubing you can, and your vendor should be able to get that figured out for you, not that uncommon of fittings really, should have them on his shelf. why are they going from a 4" grav line to a 1-1/4" pressure line? something sounds askew here.


----------



## Extreme-home (Jul 12, 2008)

*grav- forced*

its on a lake and rules changed everything there is grav lines this happens to be first building with newly established coes eventually all communtiy will have to change to force sewer
all my vendors around here dont have 2x2x1 1/4 cts tee in brass and cant get it
but are wlling to put something together
and yes few things this enigeneer did is off the wall


----------



## Extreme-home (Jul 12, 2008)

*cts 1 1/4*

its 4 inch sewer grav to 2 inch cts mew main end of line to new construction to 1 1/4 cts for latteral to curbs stops

to me its a lil off also but thats the egineers design and wont change


----------



## pinerider (Oct 26, 2007)

Maybe see about increasing the lateral sizes to 1-1/2 ", would be easier to get fittings and pipe and might be cheaper too. I know 1-1/4" abs gravity pipe costs more than 1-1/2 " pipe.


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

Sorry but this isn't making any sense to me, maybe I am not reading it right.

Where are the pumps located in all this?

And what is with the 4" connecting to the 2", this doesn't make sense. I can see the 4" going into the pump basin, and then the 2" coming out of the pump and then going down to 1 1/4". But normally on residential pumps the line out is 1 1/4" so this doesn't make sense either unless you are using commercial 2" pumps.

You can get adapters for HDPE pipe to connect at the curb stops and at the pump. If you are still using E-one pumps, etc. they have adapters for this.


I also see in one of your other posts, you don't really like those E-one pumps systems. I can see why. And look at Liberty pumps, they have a retrofit pump to replace the E-one complete with the gooseneck, etc. And a lot cheaper.


As for other systems to use instead of E-one if you have a choice, look at Hydromatic, Goulds, Myers/Pentair, Sta-Rite/Pentair, Berkeley/Pentair, and Liberty. Also it will be hard to beat the prices for a Liberty system.


Edit: I see you are in PA. Find the closest HD Supply Waterworks to you, there are 4 in your state. They carry the Liberty pumps and systems, and at least out my way their prices are hard to beat. Also they can help you out with the pipe issues. And take your blue prints, engineer drawings with you. They can bid the parts for you and usually answer anything you don't understand on the drawings.

http://www.waterworks.hdsupply.com/



Also here is a link to a PDF file (Grinder Pump Standards) from my website. This file is from one of our local sewer districts and shows the E-one pump and connection standards and also lists all parts and brands necessary for those pipe connections with HDPE pipe.

http://www.zenitram-inc.com/Files/GrinderPumpStandards1.pdf


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

reducer bushings


----------



## RPC470 (May 12, 2008)

sounds like an e-one sewer job call your distributer they spec them things out all the time :

http://www.eone.com

dumb but they work he should have what you need and fyi you cant use tees have to use wyes
http://www.e-one.com


----------



## RPC470 (May 12, 2008)

your website says you specialize in e-one systems?:001_unsure:


----------

